# xorg does not work exit error 2



## sixpiece (Sunday at 3:09 AM)

Image is shown...

not sure what else would help the parameters of the computer are as follows:









						Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 2 11
					

Diese Seite liefert Infos aller Art, vor allem Testberichte, für das Notebook-Modell Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 2 11 der Serie IdeaPad Yoga.




					www.notebookcheck.com
				



X org log file : https://termbin.com/03ou

what else can help?



> https://termbin.com/03ou


----------



## sixpiece (Sunday at 3:41 AM)

solution is solved it's working something about wayland not working...


----------

